# Need to get some energy!



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Almost farmers market seaon here. I bake breads for the market. And we are taking over meat pies from my MIL that she sold. I gotta admit I feel kinda burned out. Just so much to do to get ready! Luv it all just runningon empty


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I know exactly what you mean! I used to wonder why I felt so exhausted at the beginning of market season...then I realized how hard I had been working getting things ready to go for the season. Seemed like from Jan till market start in June all I did was make stuff for market.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Do you guys keep a routine?
Not counting the craft fairs/shows,
I keep things on a routine.

First week in March I do 'X',
Second week I do 'Y',
Third week I do 'Z',
The fourth week I catch up on what didn't get completed in the first three weeks,
So I'm ready for the next months routine...

It seemed like I was always chasing my tail, and the harder I worked, the more behind I got,
So I started keeping a pocket notebook detailing where I left off something,
And what needed to be done yet.
That gave me ONE objective at a time, a starting place, and a defined goal for the project,
And a sense of accomplishment when it was done.

I keep white boards in the shop, and in the greenhouse to keep me moving along.
Again, one job at a time takes a huge load off the mind and lets you focus.

I was always worrying about what I FORGOT!
Note books and white boards stopped all that.


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

JeepHammer - I like this idea. I'm always starting something and then getting distracted by something else that needs done.


----------

